# Max OT by Paul Delia



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone used this method and got good results

http://ast-ss.com/maxot_toc.php

I've read it and it seems like good stuff

Was thinking about giving it a try whilst on first cycle but would be worried about

30-40 min workouts not getting the best out of my first time cycle

Any thoughts

:beer:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

funny you should mention that, I've used it for the past year or so! good program


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> funny you should mention that, I've used it for the past year or so! good program


Did you make good gains:rolleyes:

Do you follow it to the letter Mak, 30 min workouts and such


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Why try a new program for your cycle stick with what has worked for you so far.

As far as training duration i dont see a problem, my work outs usually take no longer than 45minutes, time truly means nothing its what you do during that time that matters.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Did you make good gains:rolleyes:
> 
> Do you follow it to the letter Mak, 30 min workouts and such


Yes my workouts usually last around 40 minutes. I train to failure on each set and never go past 6 reps. I felt that on that program that there wasn't enough sets though so I add 2-3 more sets per muscle group. I use their method to warm up too. The gains have been good, my back has come on heaps from it


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Con said:


> Why try a new program for your cycle stick with what has worked for you so far.
> 
> As far as training duration i dont see a problem, my work outs usually take no longer than 45minutes, time truly means nothing its what you do during that time that matters.


Fair comment Con but I do change things around a bit anyway, just wanted to know if anyone had tried this with any success.

I have never got in and out of the gym before the hour (in fact 2 hrs was not uncommon:rolleyes: upto recently, and I aint a chatter), he mentions many

benefits of keeping it below 40 mins, any thoughts


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

I did a 4 month stint doing this max ot workout. I did exactly as he laid it out, never took me longer than 40 mins and most workouts were around the 30min mark and this suited me fine. I did the 5 day a week routine.

I started at 185lbs and I am now walking at 201lbs, no steriods involved.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

amurphy said:


> I did a 4 month stint doing this max ot workout. I did exactly as he laid it out, never took me longer than 40 mins and most workouts were around the 30min mark and this suited me fine. I did the 5 day a week routine.
> 
> I started at 185lbs and I am now walking at 201lbs, no steriods involved.


Interesting, how long had you been training before you decided on it?


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

I had been training around 2 1/2 years before max ot. I never had the correct diet, or routine when going to the gym and so never got great results

After the 2 year mark I researched and read up on training properly and started introducing more compound exercises, better diet and it seems to be paying off.

6 months down the line I read up on MAX OT and this def put size on me. It also helped me to figure out what works for me and what doesn't. After a few months my gains and over all size went up. I now think that my arms are better off in the 10 rep range. So at the turn of the year I will keep some of the MAX OT principles and adapt it slightly to suits my needs. After a few months I will be able to tell if this is working or not and I will decide then if it needs to be adapted again.

I def recomend this routine, do exactly as it says and see if it works for you, measure all your body parts, weight etc once a month and see the gains. This will allow you to see if anything lags behind and you can adapt after this program


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Honestly mate training routines are over rated i mean these "special" routines.

Progressively get stronger on your lifts which go hand in hand with weight gain which goes with eating more.

Best gains i ever made was training every thing twice per week every week over 6 days. All exercises were pyramided down. I ate 6 massive meals per day, slept as much as possible and was 100% dedicated.

I gained 50lb naturally.

If i tried to train like that now i would lose size however much i would eat.

The more advanced you become the less you need to train.

TBH i am destroyed after 30 mins in the gym finishing the last few exercises takes every thing i have. After a work out i honestly can do nothing productive for about two hours and i never train over an hour.

If your "hardcore" or at least think you are and do have the eating in place plus you have the steriods and a good training partner then you could try Trevor Smiths BFT i have done a couple of 6 week cycles and nothing taxes me more but it works.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Con said:


> Honestly mate training routines are over rated i mean these "special" routines.
> 
> Progressively get stronger on your lifts which go hand in hand with weight gain which goes with eating more.
> 
> ...


I know where your coming from Con, can't do any harm though

I have actually started this max ot for just the 1 week, and even though I'm in the gym for only 40 mins max, I'm feeling more pumped.

In all the years Ive trained ive never been able to reverse the more is better

ethos set in my mind, so I'm gonna stick with this and see what happens, actually

got a pb repping on bench/squat/wg pull up with his warm up method:thumb:

so thats spurred me on a bit

When I start first cycle I may just add a set to each exercise and decrease

the rest period between sets.

I was really only interested in how much people

felt they could up intensity volume whilst on cycle.


----------

